# Preysight



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Night Lords frequently make use of 'Preysight', which for those that don't know is an alternate vision mode that can be tailored to it's user's preferences (Lucoryphus used an audio sensor, Sahaal and Talos use thermal sensors). Is this a Night Lords-only trait of the armour, and if so, did any other Legion have their own armour system customisations?

Midnight


----------



## cottrelli (Dec 1, 2012)

DA have "terrorsight" in Gav Thorpe's novel Angel of Darkness. It is some kind of thermal sight that picks up vital signs I believe.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure that Sharrowkyn, the Raven Guard from Angel Exterminatus uses something similar although it's name escapes me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't know about other Legions but I know Sisters have helmets with the same technology....

Though it gives no bonuses in game.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The Blood Angels have a mode called something very similar in Swallow's series. As i recall there are actually quite a few different modes available to power armour.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

according to the deathwatch RPG, "preysights" are just thermal imaging/IR sights used by all chapters if that helps


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Blood Angels definitely have Preysight. Sergeant Rafen uses it and several other modes of vision in Red Fury. The other modes mentioned by Swallow were Electrochemical, Ultraviolet and Infrared but I doubt they are inclusive. They likely have a sonar or radar mode. And while it is not mentioned what Preysight is in the book, a hint is offered. It is only in this mode that Rafen could see the remnants of a dissipated Warp Rift Gate.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, I thought Power Armour had several different viewing modes but this made me think Preysight might be unique to the Night Lords:

_Only when the enemy came around the corner did life and movement flicker through his eye lenses; jagged flashes of white against the dullness. *Many of the Eighth Legion rigged their helms* to track by heat, or to home in on movement. Lucoryphus of the Bleeding Eyes preferred to do things his own way. He tracked by the visualisation of sound. The humanoid flickers painting over his eyes were formed from the percussion of footsteps and heartbeats, strengthened by voices and the crack of gunfire._

If this Rafen uses Preysight and several other modes, why do the Night Lords seem to neglect the other modes and rely upon their Preysight alone?

Midnight


----------

